
Thoughts on Patent FTO for Startups - hindsights
https://medium.com/@hindsights/startups-do-you-have-freedom-to-operate-a72f8eb3cf18
======
hindsights
For those of you in industries where patents matter - I wrote a blog post
about “freedom to operate”, and why it might not be the right approach for
startups. (Friends link so not behind a paywall)

Thoughts / comments are welcome!

